# EZDrummer DfH Template for FL Studio



## t3sser4ct

I have created this project template to make it easier to program EZ Drummer in FL Studio EZDrummer when using the Drumkit from Hell kit.

The sequencer has channels for each unique hit, and the hits are divided into groups to prevent screen clutter (see the attached screenshot). In addition, the mixer is set up to have separate channels for each output, though the toms are grouped on the same channel since there are only 8 outputs. (NOTE: In order for the outputs to go to their own channels in the mixer, you will have to enable multiple outputs for EZDrummer. To do this, open the EZDrummer VST interface, click the arrow in the top left corner, and select "Enable multiple outputs".)

This has only been tested in FL Studio 7, so let me know if it works in other versions. I did this all manually, so even though I did put it through quite a bit of testing, there might be a mistake or two left. Let me know if you encounter any issues.


*INSTRUCTIONS*

Extract the ZIP, and copy the entire folder to the Data\Projects\Templates\Minimal directory in your FL Studio folder. For example: C:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 7\Data\Projects\Templates\Minimal\

The path to the project file in this case should be: C:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 7\Data\Projects\Templates\Minimal\EZDrummer DfH\EZDrummer DfH.flp

To create a project with this preset, open FL Studio. Click "File" -> "New from template" -> "Minimal" -> "EZDrummer DfH".


----------



## MajorJohnson931

thank you sir 

this will help a great deal


----------



## Jogeta

you're a legend for posting this! many many thanks!


----------



## omgmjgg

wow very nice man!


----------



## Maxim_Maze

And it work with FL studio 8 too...

Thanks dude.....you're truly amazing!!!


----------



## Zulphur

Thanks man , that was really clever dude ¡¡¡


----------



## t3sser4ct

Glad everyone is enjoying it! 




Maxim_Maze said:


> And it work with FL studio 8 too...


Good to know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Samer

Going to try this in version 9 tonight, thanks bro for the great tool; really nice of you to share with us


----------



## Spinedriver

I can confirm that it _does indeed_ work with FL9 

Many thanks again to the op..


----------



## 0rigin

hey i got the template to come up in fl studios 7 but it keeps saying the vst plugin "ezdrummer" cannot be found ,please if anyone can help me out !!
thanks


----------



## t3sser4ct

0rigin said:


> hey i got the template to come up in fl studios 7 but it keeps saying the vst plugin "ezdrummer" cannot be found ,please if anyone can help me out !!
> thanks


Do you have Toontrack EZdrummer installed? This only works if you already have the plugin with the DfH expansion.


----------



## johnnvns

I have already downloaded this Template and it works great as a new template, But I already wrote a sequence using EZ Drummer, Is ther eany way I can add this template to an already existing sequence, I dont want to start over with a new template, I wish I could Take the individual instruments from ex drummer and mix them, but I arealy wrote a huge sequence, How can I add this template to an already written sequence, Please anyone know how to do this


----------



## t3sser4ct

johnnvns said:


> I have already downloaded this Template and it works great as a new template, But I already wrote a sequence using EZ Drummer, Is ther eany way I can add this template to an already existing sequence, I dont want to start over with a new template, I wish I could Take the individual instruments from ex drummer and mix them, but I arealy wrote a huge sequence, How can I add this template to an already written sequence, Please anyone know how to do this


There really isn't an easy way to do it, as far as I know. You might be able to copy individual parts from your sequence to the corresponding channel in the template, but I think the only other way is to do it manually.


----------



## rzrzrz

Sorry to revive and old thread, but this is an incredible template. 
I can't at all figure out how you got the channels to show up in the step sequencer though. 
Im trying to make the same template..but for the Pop/Rock kit intsead. Just switching the sound bank gave some weird results.
Any insight would be great!


----------



## rafaelalt

rzrzrz,

try this:

http://www.toontrack.com/forum/forceddownload.aspx?file=0;100504


----------



## MidwestMetal

Sry for the noob question...How do i get the samples and beats from the DFH kit onto the FL piano roll or stepper?

Edit: i found that the piano roll has all the samples on it...duh...but what about the pre-made beats in DFH? 
also, i was looking through the pre-made beats just to listen to them and i hear pops in the sound when i play them...is that normal or do i have something set wrong? (it's not my speakers...they don't pop when i play any other music)


----------



## MidwestMetal

please someone answer me before i kill myself. i have a fucking entire albums worth of music and i just want some fucking drums on my damn guitar tracks. please for the love of everything holy someone respond w/ a simple answer my question. fuck. 

p.s. thanks for the template it's awesome


----------



## EMBOLUS

Sorry again to revive this thread, thanks for the amazing template!! This is the only place I have found a template for any toontrack drums in FL Studio. Every one says it cant be done?? I would really appreciate instructions on how to get the individual beats into the sequencer channels as I have just purchased SD2 and this is driving me mad reading instructions trying to achieve it.

Many thanks again for the DFH template and any answers.


----------



## xSyncope

Thanks for this.


----------



## Razzy

I'm posting in this thread so I can find it when I get home.

Nice job!


----------



## kerska

So I'm posting because I found something weird with this template. You have the china 1 bow channel as a duplicate to CRide2bell, which is the channel right above it. So the third china cymbal in the kit is nowhere on the template. Is there a way I can replace the sample you have on China 1 bow and make it so it's the 20 inch china?


----------



## Dethosaurus

Holy shit I love you.


----------



## Van Heezey

I'm having a little trouble opening EZDrummer. When I select the template, everything pops up but says that EZDrummer could not be located. I know that I definitely have EZDrummer, as I've used it before in my current version of FL Studio. Please help as I really want this to work because it looks amazing!

Edit: Fixed. I was just being dumb and didn't put the plug-in with the FL Studio Plugins.


----------



## Chaz

Registered just to download this. 

@t3sser4ct I can't thank you enough. What a hero. Thanks ever so much for sharing!


----------



## BraulioTheAphorist

AMAZING. My only question is can you still drag the grooves that are built into drumkit from hell into the playlist or are you limited to making your own beats. It won't let me do it. If it's possible please let me know how so that I can combine the two!


----------



## Steve-Om

cant wait to get home to try this !!!!! XD


----------



## Goatfork

I FUCKING LOVE YOU.

Just to be another voice echoing what's already been stated, this most definitely works -quite well, if I may add- with FL9.

As of yesterday I've been searching for a way to do exactly this, and you've answered my wishes.


----------



## Goatfork

^question: How do you separate the beats into the mixer? I tried doing it the way you do it for everything else, assigning it to the insert I want, but they all seem to be dedicated to insert one, which doesn't allow me to separately EQ the individual hits and add reverb and such. Also, I can't seem to figure out how to open EZDrummer by means of seeing the actual kit where you can do all of the stuff like change the velocity of the hits and tweak the drums in your kit. Without those two things, this Template is sadly useless to me. It has soooooo much potential, but I need these things to work for it to be perfect.


----------



## Blindedbyfear

Sorry for bumping an old post, but I know tons of people use this for the file all of the time, so maybe someone can answer a question for me @t3sser4ct How did you go about making this template and rerouting the individual kit pieces to the step sequencer while still keeping the humanization effect? (I assume if I knew how I'd only have one sound per slot ..not humanized.) I'm looking to create a template just like this for ADDICTIVE DRUMS. If anyone could answer this, that'd be sick. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Blindedbyfear

Does this video essentially explain the process behind making this? If so, that would greatly aid in making these templates for other drum vsts in Fl Studio. If someone can help, please let me know. I just got METALMACHINE for EZD and had to upgrade to EZD1.3 and my template is not working for it.


----------



## MeierLink

THX!!!


----------

